# I9 9900K und Corsair H150: Heiß und Temperatursprünge!



## feldspat (13. Juni 2019)

*I9 9900K und Corsair H150: Heiß und Temperatursprünge!*

Es gibt hier zwar schon einen ähnlichen Thread, aber es ist bei mir etwas anders:

Gehäuse: Lian Li O11 Dynamic
CPU Kühler: Corsair H150
CPU: I9 9900K
Board: Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7 OP
Ram: G.Skill Rpijaws 32 GB 3200MHz
Graka: Zotac GTX970 AMP Extreme
WLP: Conductonaut

Ich exportiere gerade Bilder einer Hochzeit (DXO Photo Labs 2: Prime Rauschreduzierung) und der Prozessor hat auf allen Kernen 100%. 6 Gehäuselüfter sind nach der Temperatur der CPU gesteuert, die Pumpe in Corsair ICUE auf intensiv und die Lüfter des Radiators von ICUE auf Intensiv gestellt (natürlich jetzt nicht mehr leiste bei dem Bilderexport).

Die Temp der CPU spingt in HWMonitor und CoreTemp von 50 Grad auf 90-95 Grad im Sekundentakt. Das ist doch nicht normal oder?

Den Radiator habe ich senkrecht als intake und die 3 Lüfter "pullen" die Luft rein.

Mit dem i7 8086k hatte ich beim Bilderexport maximal 60°C und die Lüfter des H150 "nur" auf dem Profil "balanciert".

Was mich etwas stutzig macht, sind die Temperatursprünge zwischen 50-60° und 85-95°.
Prozessor läuft auf Stock, beim RAM ist das XMP Profil aktiviert.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## kayuna (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: I9 9900K und Corsair H150: Heiß und Temperatursprünge!*

Neues Bios hast du drauf ? Hatte beim Aorus Master am Anfang auch Probleme mit den Sprüngen bei Bios Version F8 ist es jetzt besser allerdings ist das ein Z390er Board .


----------



## feldspat (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: I9 9900K und Corsair H150: Heiß und Temperatursprünge!*

Habe das F13 Bios drauf, ja! Das ist das aktuellste bei meinem.


----------



## Ellina (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: I9 9900K und Corsair H150: Heiß und Temperatursprünge!*

Mal ne gegen Frage, Wass sagt CPU-Z. Wie viel takt sind auf den Kernen?

Du darfst bei dem Model nicht vergessen das das ein hitzkopf ist und wenn es drausen gut 25 grad ist kannst du nicht erwarten bei dem cpu das du da geschmeidige 60 Grad erreichst.

Das könnte in winter klappen aber über 25 grad temperaturen drausen (raum) unter last kannst du froh sein wenn die AiO dich in bereich von 80 Grad hält.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: I9 9900K und Corsair H150: Heiß und Temperatursprünge!*

100% auf alle Kerne bedeutet wenn wirklich Stock gehalten wird 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne und kommt auch einem Stresstest gleich. Es kommt noch dazu das manche Board sehr viel Spannung drauf packen und auch das viele Mainboards gar kein Stock fahren sondern Stock bereits schon alles was geht hoch taktet. Daher mal bei solch einer Anwendung oder mal mit einem Stresstest alle Kerne auslasten und schauen was für ein Takt tatsächlich auf alle Kerne anliegen.

Dein Mainboard wird auch mit Sicherheit die 95 Watt nicht einhalten und lässt dann den Prozessor so weit hochfahren wie er kann.


----------



## Ellina (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: I9 9900K und Corsair H150: Heiß und Temperatursprünge!*



IICARUS schrieb:


> 100% auf alle Kerne bedeutet wenn wirklich Stock gehalten wird 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne und kommt auch einem Stresstest gleich. Es kommt noch dazu das manche Board sehr viel Spannung drauf packen und auch das viele Mainboards gar kein Stock fahren sondern Stock bereits schon alles was geht hoch taktet. Daher mal bei solch einer Anwendung oder mal mit einem Stresstest alle Kerne auslasten und schauen was für ein Takt tatsächlich auf alle Kerne anliegen.
> 
> Dein Mainboard wird auch mit Sicherheit die 95 Watt nicht einhalten und lässt dann den Prozessor so weit hochfahren wie er kann.



Ja genau deswegen wollte ich wissen wie viel unter last der CPU taktet. Um die Frage aus den Raum zu schaffen mit overclocking wie warm das ganze wird.

Weil damit kann man dan schon mal sagen das es nicht an overlocking hängt oder halt schlechte kühlung oder sonstiges.

Ich würde aus dem ausschluss prinzi vor gehen heist auch zu wissen was so viel wärme produziert. Aus genommen halt der cpu da weis man das die 9ner reihe ehe hitzig ist.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: I9 9900K und Corsair H150: Heiß und Temperatursprünge!*

Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern.

Mein 9900K als Beispiel braucht innerhalb von Spielen normalerweise keine 95 Watt, selbst mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne nicht. Die Temperatur ist jedoch davon abhängig wie stark jeder Kern ausgelastet wird. So habe ich im Schnitt 10°C mehr wenn ich mit BF5 spiele statt mit Overwatch was nicht alle Kerne nutzt und auch nicht so stark auslastet.

Es kommt auch ganz darauf an wie viel Spannung der Prozessor für ein Takt braucht, denn bei mir als Beispiel mit nur 1,208v unter Last komme ich normal nicht über die 95 Watt und setze ich mindestens 1,300v oder mehr unter Last dann komme ich mit BF5 schon eher auf die 100-120 Watt. Tue ich Videos bearbeiten liege ich im Schnitt bei 130-140 Watt und damit komme ich auch schon mit der Temperatur etwas höher.

Cinebench R15 lastet bei mir mit 160 Watt aus und Cinebench R20 was auch AVX verwendet sogar bis 190 Watt.

Natürlich macht die Kühlung auch was aus und auch die WLP.
Denn mit normaler WLP musste ich für Linpack ein AVX-Offset von 3 setzen um nicht auf 100°C zu kommen.
Mit Flüssigmetall WLP hingegen komme ich 5-7°C niedriger und Linpack bekomme ich jetzt sogar ohne ein AVX-Offest durch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 1 testet noch ohne AVX
Bild 2 testet mit AVX
Bild 3, Test mit 10 Durchläufe durchgelaufen

In diesem Beispiel zeigt sich das LM die Wärme besonders im Extremfall besser ableitet und wo zuvor mein Prozessor sich die Temperatur staute nun besser ableiten kann. In meinem Fall wird aber mit einer sehr guten custom WaKü gekühlt, so das ich hier mehr Spielraum für Temperaturen habe. Bei den Tests lag die Wassertemperatur bei etwa 28°C und daher noch sehr kühl.


----------

